# Do you have ati radeon mobility 7500 working?

## asubedi

Please reply "yes" if you have an ati radeon mobility 7500 card in your laptop and you have dri working under xfree 4.3

Please reply "no" if you have an ati radeon mobility 7500 card in you laptop and you don't have dri working under xfree 4.3.

I myself am trying to get dri working for about a month.

----------

## duff

no.

glad to hear I'm not the only one.  Worked fine in 4.2, but now I get libGL errors up the wazoo.

----------

## stratocastor666

Ive had so much trouble getting this to work.. but know know how to get dri working with the root user at least

All I did was the following  AFTER emerging "xfree" and getting xwindows to work w/out dri

first, you have to have a modular kernel, with ATI Radeon bulit as a modules under CharacterDevices. thenn.....

emerge ati-drivers

emerge xfree-drm

then make sure that the following is uncommented in your XF86Config 

load   "glx"

load   "dri" 

make sure the the Driver under the Device section is "radeon"

Thats all I did, and it works... but only for the root user...... perhaps If I uncomment the Section "DRI" at the end of my XF86Config, thatll do the trick... post again if still have problems

Hope you all have as much fun as I  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DiD@SyN

yes it works. after emerge ati-drivers and emerge xfree-drm I had a look at my XF86Config.0.log. It said that I was using a bad version of the radeon.o module. I downloaded the actual sources for my radeon, compiled it and it works with at least 1200 fps (glxgears)

DiD@SyN

----------

## asubedi

 *DiD@SyN wrote:*   

> yes it works. after emerge ati-drivers and emerge xfree-drm I had a look at my XF86Config.0.log. It said that I was using a bad version of the radeon.o module. I downloaded the actual sources for my radeon, compiled it and it works with at least 1200 fps (glxgears)
> 
> DiD@SyN

 

Where did you download the sources for your radeon? Please tell us.

----------

## Valorin

Yes.

----------

## DiD@SyN

XFree was verison from gentoo, XFree-4.3.0-r2

DRM Kernelmodules are from the dri-project:

Site Link: http://www.xfree86.org/~alanh/

Direct Download Link: http://www.xfree86.org/~alanh/linux-drm-4.3.0-kernelsource.tar.gz

DiD@SyN

----------

## owmtia

yes

although it breaks sometimes. I am sure it is due to my using mesa 5.01 to play America's Army.

----------

## asubedi

Eureka! Eureka! Its working now...Phew, I waited about one month. It feels so good now! Thanks everybody...Emerging FlightGears now...

----------

## kip

it seems i have it:

 *Quote:*   

> dennis@kip-nb dennis $ glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> 

 

... but I thought it would be faster ..

 *Quote:*   

> dennis@kip-nb dennis $ glxgears 
> 
> 4659 frames in 5.0 seconds = 931.800 FPS
> 
> 5484 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1096.800 FPS
> ...

 

how fast is yours?

----------

## asubedi

I have about the same...around 1200 frames. Then I did some tweaks described in the forums to get around 1500. But I haven't been playing games nowadays....

----------

## asubedi

I have about the same...around 1200 frames. Then I did some tweaks described in the forums to get around 1500. But I haven't been playing games nowadays....

----------

## drakos7

yes, when running a 2.4.x kernel

no, when running a 2.5.x kernel

----------

## sukhjeet

whew.  thank god there was a thread simpler than https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793&start=50&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= .  they are trying to cover to many vid cards in one thread.  it really should be split up.  this mobility radeon 7500 thread made it a lot easier (especially for n00bs like me).  i've followed the directions by stratocastor666. do i also need to uncomment the Section "DRI" at the end of my XF86Config?

----------

## drakos7

Now I can say YES to kernel 2.6.0-mm1  :Very Happy: 

Make sure to compile both AGPGART AND RADEON into the kernel. NOT as modules.

Went from 140fps to 1400fps.  :Exclamation: 

Apparently my 2.5.70+ kernels did not work because I was also compiling as modules instead of into the kernel. 

many thanks to Sami Nieminen

----------

## Aproxx

I installed the drivers like stratocastor666 wrote but when I do modprobe agpgart an error comes: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

What does this mean? moprobe radeon is successfull. With glxgears I only have 100 fps.

The ATI mobility Radeon 7500 is on a Compaq Presario 2800 Laptop.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## mpsii

I have had success with my radeon card (not a mobility, but similar) by:

In the kernel:

compile in agpgart

leave out dri and drm

reboot

Add to make.conf

radeon -matrox -gamma -3dfx -voodoo3

emerge xfree-drm

glxgears in the 1500-1800s on my athlon system

----------

## Aproxx

It doesn't work   :Sad: 

----------

## Arzie

Hmm, I'm only getting about 700 fps. This is with DRI on a Dell Latitude C640 with a P4-1.8m, 512 MB ram. What are your other specs?

----------

